# Just home from work



## noelanr (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry for low qual. Too bothered to pull out the dslr

Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH 6050A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I've never seen invisible substrate before. What's with no substrate?


----------

